# House Renovations Somerset West



## Stellen (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi there,

Lately I bought a house in Somerset West, Western Cape. The house needs renovation. Since I am new to the area, can anyone suggest a good compay in the area that can do the renovations? I need to install a swimming pool, changing floor tiles, installing ceiling spotlights and changing the tiles for both the bathroom and the toilet. I live in UAE and I am coming to follow up the work in mid of July. I would like to know which company I can go with before arriving there so I can save some time since my stay in Somerset West will be relatively short.

Any advice will be appreciated.

Thanks and regards,


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Stellen said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Lately I bought a house in Somerset West, Western Cape. The house needs renovation. Since I am new to the area, can anyone suggest a good compay in the area that can do the renovations? I need to install a swimming pool, changing floor tiles, installing ceiling spotlights and changing the tiles for both the bathroom and the toilet. I live in UAE and I am coming to follow up the work in mid of July. I would like to know which company I can go with before arriving there so I can save some time since my stay in Somerset West will be relatively short.
> 
> ...


I am not sure whether a specific company would be able to do all of this, one of the posters on the SA threads renovated a place and posted about this less than a year ago... I seem to think the thread was about building costs.

Have a look around the SA threads, if you cannot find anything, I will try to find out for you!

Hope you will be very happy with your house!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Found it, was a thread you started ... I remembered Vegasboy replying to it.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/so...outh-africa/54476-house-renovation-costs.html


----------



## gatvol (May 21, 2011)

I lived in Somerset West for five years and left in 2008. My only advice is to be very careful who you hire, and not to pay a deposit prior to commencement of work.


----------



## ricky2london (Apr 11, 2012)

*home renovations*

In my opinion home renovation is*the best idea*for both time and money perspective. Home remodelling gives you well furnished and spacious home which*fulfill your*all need.
----------------------------------------
home renovations


----------



## Stellen (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, back to my original post of 14 months ago. The estate agent recommended a builder and it turned out very well. Everything was completed within about 6 weeks and we are very happy with the result. Perhaps we paid a little bit more through not getting other quotations, but it was important we had things done over July and August 2011. We are heading there for a holiday next week.


----------

